# Flylight self weighing luggage



## IrishRain (26 Jan 2010)

Saw an article in the Irish Indo about this company that sell a bag that weighs itself.  Has anyone bought one and do they work?
flightlight.ie


----------



## IrishRain (26 Jan 2010)

sorry website is flylight.ie


----------



## fobs (26 Jan 2010)

THere was an article in the paper about them. Curious too if they work as would get them if they come recommended!


----------



## marshmallow (26 Jan 2010)

Had a look at their website and wasn't impressed. First thing you see is pic of the product and an an add to shopping basket button, no info about the product, how it worked, what is its USP, nothing


----------



## GarBow (26 Jan 2010)

I just had a classic "wish i'd thought of that!" moment.


----------



## frash (26 Jan 2010)

marshmallow said:


> Had a look at their website and wasn't impressed. First thing you see is pic of the product and an an add to shopping basket button, no info about the product, how it worked, what is its USP, nothing



The picture is a video - click it & you'll get all the info you need


----------



## Bronte (26 Jan 2010)

I got a present at xmas of two of them.  Somehow they weight the bag and it's contents.  Brillant idea.


----------



## dymo (26 Jan 2010)

Are they hard or the soft  kind i need 2 new suitcase and have been looking at them


----------



## NorfBank (26 Jan 2010)

Good idea but does anyone know the weight of an empty bag, does the weighing contraption add much weight?


----------



## marshmallow (26 Jan 2010)

frash said:


> The picture is a video - click it & you'll get all the info you need


 
Ah OK, not much good for those (like me!) who can't run videos tho.


----------



## joeysully (26 Jan 2010)

3kg Cabin Luggage ​ 4kg Checked In Luggage
[broken link removed]

Seems a bit heavy. what ryaniar's carry on limit 10kg? thats 30% of your allowance in an empty bag. Maybe just pop it on the scale before you leave home.
​


----------



## Phibbleberry (26 Jan 2010)

As mentioned, you can stick them on the scale before you go, but its often on the way home when you've accumulated a load of tat that noone wants, as presents, that you are more worried about being 'over'.

We got a gadget in the gadet shop in Blanchardstown that weighs the luggage for you. Its about the same size as a tape measure and has a dangle-y (!) s-shaped hook on the end. Bought it for my Dad and he was away recently, I know he used it and was likely to check its accuracy against the scales, so I imagine it worked - he was gutted he forgot to pack the actual thing for the journey home...when it would've come in handier!

I think it was €20 -which is cheaper than shelling out for a whole new luggage set (unless of course you're changing your own anyway).


HTH


----------



## aidanh (28 Jan 2010)

joeysully said:


> 3kg Cabin Luggage ​ 4kg Checked In Luggage
> 
> Seems a bit heavy. what ryaniar's carry on limit 10kg? thats 30% of your allowance in an empty bag. Maybe just pop it on the scale before you leave home.
> ​



They were at the travel show in the RDS and I picked up the heavier one and it read 3.6kg. I was a bit tempted but I had picked up luggage weighing scales in a €2 shop a few months ago after spending a lot of time and energy trying to guesstimate how much my bags weighed before getting a Ryanair flight home and then some frantic repacking at the check-in desk.

I tried it on a flight recently and it seemed accurate to within a couple of hundred grams.


----------

